# Professionelles Designtool



## klanawagna (6. Mai 2010)

Hi!

Ich bin Schüler, und muss oft genug Handouts, Protokolle und Mitschriften machen / Abgeben. Ich arbeite dabei zur Zeit mit Openoffice und mir fehlen ein paar Features, die mir das Leben vereinfachen würden, z.B. im Writer: 

Eine Seiten/Folienauswahl an der Seite wie in Powerpoint (od Impress)
Layouts für meine Seiten
und prinzipiell bin ich mit der Bedienung von OO nicht zufrieden (beim Runterscrollen in einem mehrseitigen Dokument falle oft zurück an den Start, Wenn ich ein mehrseitiges Dokument habe - rauszoome - und wieder reinzoome will auch auf der Seite sein auf die ich gezielt habe verdammt!)

Gibt es ein professionelles Werkzeug, mit dem ich einfach und Schnell Dokumente gestalten und verwalten kann? Besonders in Punktu Usability... 
Mir fehlt leider die Bezeichnung solcher Software in meinem Wortschatz, sorry 

liebste Grüße aus einem verregneten Österreich  und danke für eure Hilfe!
klanawagna


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Mai 2010)

Hmm, man sollte meinen OpenOffice wäre hier eine gute Wahl.
Scribus ist meiner Meinung nach zu komplex für Deine Zwecke, ansonsten evtl. mal einen Blick auf Writer-ähnliche zu werfen, wie z.B. KWord oder Abiword.


----------



## OnlyFoo (6. Mai 2010)

Ich präferiere immer noch LaTeX. Nach einer kleinen Lernzeit geht das Erstellen von Dokumenten und Präsentationen damit extrem schnell und du musst dich nahezu garnicht um irgendwelche Designs kümmern und es sieht trotzdem professionel aus. Da kannst du z.B. Kile als komplette IDE nutzen oder einfach 'nen simplen Texteditor deiner Wahl (ich nutz gedit). Der hat auch keine Probleme beim Scrollen


----------

